# Change book titles on Home screen



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Is there any way to alter the title of a book on the home screen?  I am always willing to show off my kindle to friends and strangers, but they always click on home and sometimes the titles are a bit too revealing...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

hehehehe ... naughty little secrets?


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Miranda7 said:


> Is there any way to alter the title of a book on the home screen? I am always willing to show off my kindle to friends and strangers, but they always click on home and sometimes the titles are a bit too revealing...


If you changed all the books names, how would YOU know what they were? If you only show your "personal" or "subscriptions" via the sort feature on the Home screen, then your "Books" would NOT show on the Home screen unless you demonstrated that feature. Just a thought.

I know I do NOT have any subscriptions, so I can sort that way to hide all my Personal and Books.


----------



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I wouldn't want to change all the titles....just a few that may raise eyebrows or be embarrassing or politically incorrect (depending on who is looking).  Setting the display to hide books would be inconvenient, and leave me nothing to show them at all.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Miranda7 said:


> I wouldn't want to change all the titles....just a few that may raise eyebrows or be embarrassing or politically incorrect (depending on who is looking). Setting the display to hide books would be inconvenient, and leave me nothing to show them at all.


That's true. It seems to me you should be able to rename the .azw file to something you would recognize; however, changing the name may make you unable to actually open or read it until you change the name back. Maybe you should just offload the "naughty" books unless you are reading them and place them in a special password protected folder on your computer. You can always drag it back onto your Kindle when you want to re-read those special passages. ;-0


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Changing the titles for some books is an excellent idea. Especially for series books, you could add in the book # if it's not included. I'm not sure if there is a way. I know you can on personal documents, but I can't remember if anybody has figured out how to do it on books from Amazon.

I'm going to move this over to the Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting Board. You may get more help there.

For the record, I have several "adult" titles on mine. I make sure to sort by title or author, usually that pushes them off the front page..Just keep lots of samples they can be buried in  

Another thing I do if I'm sorting by most recent is just open up a bunch of books to push the questionable title off the first page.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> That's true. It seems to me you should be able to rename the .azw file to something you would recognize; however, changing the name may make you unable to actually open or read it until you change the name back. Maybe you should just offload the "naughty" books unless you are reading them and place them in a special password protected folder on your computer. You can always drag it back onto your Kindle when you want to re-read those special passages. ;-0


renaming the .azw files doesn't work. It's in the metadata.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Another thing I do if I'm sorting by most recent is just open up a bunch of books to push the questionable title off the first page.


This is what I do. Or just act all innocent and tell them they have a dirty mind if/when they look at you funny! 

You could also bookmark the page you are on and then delete the book from your kindle. You'll have to be in wispernet range to redownload, but you should be able to go into "notes and marks" in the book on the menu page to get to your bookmarked page.


----------



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

You can tell a lot about a person by looking at what is on their bookshelf.  Sometimes I just don't want everyone to know that much about me and my current interests.  I am always interested in expanding my horizons and exploring controversial issues.  I can't say everyone in my circle is so open minded, so I'd rather keep some titles to myself.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

You could always use a hex editor, but you'd have to make sure the new title had the same number of characters as the old one.

Yes, I've done this, but it was because the title was all upper case and I had some spare time.  

Mike


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

My Grandmother looked at my Kindle the other day while the book on top was "Happy Endings:  Tales of a Meaty Breasted Zilch"

Awkward.


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

You can use "Calibre", a wonderful free download, to change your titles easily. I've done it with several titles that were so long that Kindle truncated important parts of the title. You can then invent any title that meets your needs.

http://calibre.kovidgoyal.net/


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have used Calibre to change a title that wasn't correct on the home screen that was a free download from a non-Amazon site.  I think that if you bought the book(s) from Amazon, then you can't put them into Calibre.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong about that.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

You can manipulate the metadata of DRM-Amazon book by using mobi2mobi. I don't think Calibre will be able to change the metadata of DRM ebooks.

Here is the thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8054.msg164840.html#msg164840


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

I just tried to change the title of a DRM-protected book with Calibre. The title changed in the Calibre display, but changed back when I loaded the changed copy back to the Kindle. Since I have successfully changed titles in AZW format that were NOT DRM-protected (i.e. free), this confirms that Calibre can change titles of AZW books without DRM protection, but not those with DRM protection.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

When I load book series into Kindle, I use Calibre to add series sequence to my book title so I can tell which books comes next...


----------



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

hackeynut said:


> My Grandmother looked at my Kindle the other day while the book on top was "Happy Endings: Tales of a Meaty Breasted Zilch"
> 
> Awkward.


LOL! Oh my Goodness....I googled that and now I have to delete it from my browser history!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Miranda7 said:


> LOL! Oh my Goodness....I googled that and now I have to delete it from my browser history!


Hahaha. That's pretty embarassing.


----------

